# Sticky  Machine Faults



## DavecUK

I'm interested in the type of machine faults people are getting or have had. *I don't want to know what machine it is*, only whether it's plumbed in (whether to a filter system or the rising main) or not and the machines age would be very important information

It's also very important that the fault is a confirmed fault and not just something vague e.g. I wiggled some wires and it worked again, or I replaced 3 components and it started working. I'm not looking for war and peace, symptoms etc.. a few examples of *all *I need is below, basically a sentence or so. *Age, fault, plumbed or not.*



8 Year old machine required a new vibration pump (not plumbed)


4 year old machine had calcium under the water valve seat (plumbed)


3 year old machine required electronic temperature sensor replacement (not plumbed)


----------



## NJD1977

12yrs old, tank fed, burned out element.


----------



## Cooffe

1 year old, tank fed, hissing elbow on brew boiler (removed, cleaned up, and reapplied ptfe tape)

Same machine, leak on counter (warped water overflow tray caused issues with flush fit to back plate of coffee machine - caused leak path to worktop)


----------



## DavecUK

I'll give this a bump in the hope of getting more responses....


----------



## sixpence

8 year old machine, burned out element (not plumbed)


----------



## Jollybean

5 year old machine. Replacement vibe pump. Not plumbed in


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

- 1 year old, tank fed, faulty Gicar box (water level sensor).
- 7 year old, tank fed, stuck (shut) anti-vac valve.


----------



## allikat

19 years old, tank fed, thermostat failure.


----------



## andy bev

8 year old HX machine E61 seals worn out, Vibe pump died, water level controller electronics went belly up ( tank fed)


----------



## Doram

17 year old machine, replaced solenoid valve coil. Not plumbed.


----------



## Drewster

Unknown age (2nd hand to me/18-24 months later) - steam boiler stopped working, water/espresso boiler still worked. Tank fed.


----------



## mcwill

4 years old - group seal failed - not plumbed


----------



## Alan in Portugal

2.5 years old, PID failed, tank fed


----------



## Jonba

Tank fed HX vibe pump failure 9 months old


----------



## Jimjam11

7yr, intermittent pid failure, tank.


----------



## danielpugh

Dual boiler

1yr - steam boiler PID thermostat

2yrs - opv (flood via drip tray) - cleaned/descaled

2nd (2 week later)- steam tank drain port joint leak (tightened & removed gunk)


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie

Dual boiler.

@18 months the solenoid feeding the service boiler became "Sticky", so would not open on start up leaving the pump running trying to top up the boiler.

On disassembly of solenoid removed deposits from "piston", and has worked perfectly since (6 months).

I have only used Tesco Ashbeck and in the past 12 months RO water (Osmio), so the deposits surprised me.


----------



## AndyLav

Hi guys,

My black and white 3 machine is stuck on 'please rinse' mode. Can anyone advise on how to fix the issue?

Thanks in advance

-Andy


----------



## Tim Dissy

*BES870uk trips mcb when you press the one or two cup button. Heats up and is ready till you press the buttons?*


----------



## DavecUK

@Tim Dissy Welcome to the forum...how old is the machine


----------



## phil thompson

DavecUK said:


> I'm interested in the type of machine faults people are getting or have had. *I don't want to know what machine it is*, only whether it's plumbed in (whether to a filter system or the rising main) or not and the machines age would be very important information
> 
> It's also very important that the fault is a confirmed fault and not just something vague e.g. I wiggled some wires and it worked again, or I replaced 3 components and it started working. I'm not looking for war and peace, symptoms etc.. a few examples of *all *I need is below, basically a sentence or so. *Age, fault, plumbed or not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Year old machine required a new vibration pump (not plumbed)
> 
> 
> 4 year old machine had calcium under the water valve seat (plumbed)
> 
> 
> 3 year old machine required electronic temperature sensor replacement (not plumbed)


 4 year old smeg machine. Steaming milk too hot, too loud and won't froth


----------



## HowardSmith

4 year old, tank fed, relay on control board failure (relay switching heating element load)...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Gene Cafe, 15 years old, relay on power board failure. Well&#8230; you could get it going again by tapping it&#8230; 😬


----------



## Eyedee

Minima, 30 months old, 3 way switch terminals burnt out.


----------



## tonycollinet

Fairly standard E61 group single boiler:

Tank filled (not plumbed) - but always brita filtered water used. Also soft water area. Used every day. Probably on for an average of 3 hours/day.

4 years - replaced vibration pump
6 years - replaced burned out element (open circuit)
7 years - suspected failed main power relay (see today's post)


----------



## Bhodgson

17 year old single boiler machine.
blocked solenoid (@16 years) no cost
leaky steam valve. (@17 years) Serviced myself.
15 group head gaskets. none failed.
bought service kit for water pump. Never need to fit it yet.


----------

